
Is genius being misdiagnosed as Asperger's? - kal31dic
http://iqpersonalitygenius.blogspot.com/2015/10/the-relationship-between-aspergers.html
======
kal31dic
It is likely that almost all significant attainment comes from (crucially
depends upon) individuals (not on groups, not on institutions) - but the fact
may be disguised because the products of creative genius can so easily be
exploited by others: indeed that is their very value.

The breakthroughs made by a matter of some hundreds of men genetically-
originating in Western and Central Europe over the past several centuries have
affected every person in the whole world.

*

The exploitation may be so rapid that the name and even the existence of the
genius has often been lost to history, or never known.

While it may take a one in ten thousand persons to make a breakthrough; the
ability to recognize and use the breakthrough may be much commoner - one in a
hundred, even one in ten...

------
kal31dic
[http://iqpersonalitygenius.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/the-
potent...](http://iqpersonalitygenius.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/the-potential-
genius-is-intrinsically.html)

Intelligent un-creatives are, I think, those relatively-few all-rounders among
high IQ people: those high-IQ individuals with balanced abilities - including
a pro-social (compliant, docile) personality .

Whereas potential geniuses have a significant element of unbalance, such that
extreme abilities in one or more domains are not balanced by extreme abilities
in other domains.

Therefore, in potential geniuses extreme high abilities are not held in check
but are instead given free-rein.

*

This means that potential geniuses are all, more or less, unbalanced - at
least by the standards of most people; and this unbalance can come out in
terms of (more or less severe) psychotic symptoms (such as a tendency to
hallucination, delusion, loose associations of thought, trance states), or
psychopathy (selfishness, emotional coldness), or an impulsive and willful
personality, or prone-ness to intoxication (as a cognitive self-manipulation),
or extremely narrow interests, or a refusal or an inability to do what is
required or expected...

*

There is no single pattern of unbalance - but I think it probable that all
genuine P-Gs (and all true recognized geniuses) are qualitatively different
from the norm as an intrinsic consequence of being unbalanced (unbalanced
abilities being necessary to that creativity which makes them a recognized or
potential genius).

They are all significantly oddballs in some way or another - eccentrics,
mavericks, irritating, unreasonable, nutters, nasties... not team-players.

Recognized geniuses come from potential geniuses which come from those with
specialized high abilities that are significantly un-checked and unbalanced;
and such people are troublesome to have around, predict and control.

At any rate, the current ruling elite have implicitly decided to exclude such
people from organized power - so while modern society has some potential
geniuses, we have no actually recognized geniuses.

------
kal31dic
Dr Bruce Charlton is Professor of Medicine at Newcastle University, and Reader
in Evolutionary Psychology. He is the co-author of a forthcoming book on
genius, and has many interesting insights in other posts at the blog above.

In particular, many of his observations about the nature of creativity and its
treatment by modern society seem to relate quite well to aspects of the hacker
archetype.

